# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Battle Scar Maps - Free Battle Maps

## Battle Scar Maps

Greetings Adventurers!

So after leading a few parties through Undermountain and Avernus as a DM, I've decided to dip my feet into another realm of creativity. Map making! I've recently started creating Battle Maps that would hopefully give other DMs and players extra tools they can use in their own campaigns. It's been so much fun and I look forward to creating more maps for the D&D community. I'll be posting my free maps here as we go along that hopefully you can all use. Enjoy!

First up, as today IS Halloween, some spooky themed maps!

*Torture Chamber Battle Map*



_The stench of urine, feces, and death get stronger the deeper you go into this chamber. The sounds of groaning can be heard with distant screams of anguish. One could easily lose their mind down here and succumb to madness. Beyond the curtains reveals a blood drenched room filled with tools of despair. The tools of men who bring pain and death to anyone other than themselves. Oh the stories that this room could tell..._

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.


*Haruman's Hill Battle Map*



_Haruman, a human paladin of Helm, was one of Zariels most devoted Hellriders. He crucified deserters to Zariels cause on Cowards Way, a line of tortured souls leading to this desolate hill. Each soul is pinned to a barbed, metal tree. Inscriptions above their heads attest that most of them were mortal knights who abandoned Zariel during her assault into Avernus. Flocks of stirges buzz between the branches, feasting hungrily on the screaming, crucified victims._

So there I was, working on a map for all of my Patrons, when I came up with an idea that may be beneficial to all. I currently DM for a Descent into Avernus campaign and could not for the life of me find a battle map for Haruman's Hill. So I figured I'd create one!

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

*Tortuga Tavern Battle Map*



_Tortuga Tavern rests upon the shell of a colossal tortoise that slowly traverses the sea. As its location is continually on the move, only those with knowledge of the tavern can find it. The coordinates and path are usually transferred via word of mouth and as it's difficult to come by, usually only the wealthy can make the trip. You will only find the highest quality of silk, linen, wine, ale, and sea food at this tavern, which easily separates it apart from normal taverns you may find at your local city. Like the saying goes, you have to pay for quality!  And don't forget to tip your bartender!_

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.

----------


## Bogie

Nice maps, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

Thank you! I appreciate it. I'm hoping they will be of use to many campaigns to come!

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

*Throne Room Battle Room*



_You find yourself stepping into the most pristine room you have ever seen. The fresh scent of flowers and the fragrance of success fills your nostrils like the very air you breathe. The welcome bestowed upon you is unlike anything you have experienced before, but for good reason. You were the one who put Lord Baronthal to death... the King's own brother. Now the King may rest knowing that the 2nd in line is no longer attempting a coup for the Throne. "Approach, and receive your reward."_

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

*Desert Catacombs Battle Map*



_The annoying feeling of sand in your boots is nothing compared to the grim sense of death that has overtaken your body. Each step deeper into the catacombs is another step closer to certain damnation. You brush off the webs and stare deeper down the hall where you can see a glimmering light come into view. It appears you may not be alone down here, or at least that’s what the shadow that just moved passed you insists upon..._

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

*Frozen Grave*


_
As the ground beneath you freezes over, the battle moves upon a frozen lake where long ago, an ancient dragon was once slain and the remains entombed in this shard of ice. Now take the fight to the brisk cold as you sense the dragon’s gaze upon you from the depths below._

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

*Gnome Maze*



_You can smell the strong scent of steaming iron and oil as soon as you enter. This maze isn’t like one you’ve encountered before. There’s a strange energy about this place, almost as if it was a metallic breathing entity in itself. The machinery found here is foreign yet you know at the end of this puzzle lies the answers you seek. The only Gnome who knows how to rebuild the Goliathar._

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

*Archduke's Throne Battle Map*



_You lost everything. Your home, your family, your pride, and your respect. One bad judgement call was all it took to lose everything you've worked so hard for. And that's when opportunity showed it's blood scarred fangs at you. Your senses are overtaken by heat and the smell of sulfur as your eyes blink into another plane. It takes a second for your eyes to adjust, but as they do, you notice a very large devil stand from an iron throne and approach you. Each step sends a rocking sense of fear through your spine until you hear the raspy voice speak to you. "Let's make a deal..."_

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

*Water Temple Battle Map
*


_You've traveled 3 days through this forest in search of something no one has ever found. As dense and thick as this monstrosity is, the thought of finding something so rare continues to be encouraging. Suddenly, you find a small clearing leading up to a beautiful scene you've haven't been privy to until this day. It overtakes you, almost making you completely miss the temple entrance wavering beneath the water line. This is it. The treasure of L'ordahl is finally within your grasp..._

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.

----------


## Bogie

The waterfalls came out beautifully, very nice map!

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

Thank you so much! I appreciate the compliment!

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

*Sky Temple Battle Map*



_Some say the closer you are to the heavens, the stronger your connection is with the gods. Perhaps that's why the Temple of Skarlys has strategically been placed amongst the clouds. This peaceful scene rings hope and life to all who step foot upon it, but just be careful not to walk too close to the edge... it's a very long way down..._

If you like this battle map, you can download it for *free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon.

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

*Magic Shop Battle Map*



_Walking through the city, there was one shop that stood out from the rest. The golden beams and bright red doors called to you and you couldn't say no. As you press them open, the sweet aroma of winter filled your nostrils and the sight before you was almost as if you crossed over into a celestial plane. The bright colors, the essence of life, the power of death all swirled and mixed together before you, emanating from the variety of offerings that now stood within hands reach. "Welcome traveler! Have a look around and let me know what your heart desires... I'm sure we have something to quench your thirst."_

If you like this battle map, you can download it for* free* (grid and non-grid) from my Patreon - https://www.patreon.com/posts/43925828

----------


## mapmage

Unconventional, but very interesting plotline! :Very Happy:  Great job!

----------


## Tiana

Nice stairs and texture choice for the flooring.

----------


## Battle Scar Maps

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------

